

Facebook App Internationalization in 3 lines of JavaScript - pklien
http://blog.siteapps.com/facebook-app-internationalization-in-3-lines-of-javascript-2/
Using SiteApps to internationalize Facebook apps.
======
dhuan
Awesome. This will be very useful. Thanks.

